# Three Forks / John Teague Gap Camping



## UGAff (Nov 13, 2006)

Went camping last weekend up at three forks, here are some pics from the trip


----------



## rip18 (Nov 13, 2006)

Pretty pics!  Great variety!  Looks like a supremely enjoyable trip!


----------



## BowFan (Nov 13, 2006)

I like that campfire pic!  Thanks!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 13, 2006)

Great series of photos.  Sure looks like a great place to camp.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Nov 13, 2006)

*Very nics pics*

The #3 would be my favorite, awesome pic


----------



## UGAff (Nov 13, 2006)

These were the first pics I have been able to get moving water to have the "silk" effect without being overexposed. Do yall think my settings were ok? Is there any way these could have turned out better?

Stats for Pic 1 and Pic 2:
Shutter speed: 1/8 sec
Aperature: 8.0
Evaluative Light meetering
6.0 Focal Length
ISO was on Auto

No tripod........


----------



## Wade Chandler (Nov 13, 2006)

Someone like Rip18 could probably give better advice than me on the settings, but they look good to me.  My advice for better pictures is to always use a tripod.  It's amazing how much sharper pictures turn out when using a tripod, especially on very slow shutter speeds.  If you have the camera sitting on something trying to keep it still, then use the delay setting so that after you press the shutter release any camera movement will stop before the picture begins to take.  Just my thoughts, hope it helps!  You've got some really nice pictures


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 14, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## letmeoutside (Nov 14, 2006)

I love the campfire pic, but they're all great!


----------



## UGAff (Nov 14, 2006)

*I meant to post two more from the trip*

here is another one from the area, this is a huge rock that sticks way out in the river just before a 10 foot waterfall.  The river current here is very strong due to the waterfall and nearby rapids and it has cut these holes into the rock making it literally look like swiss cheese.  Some of the holes are only inches deep but some are between 8 and 10 feet deep and perfect cirlcles....


----------



## UGAff (Nov 14, 2006)

*and another...*

this is the view from the bottom of that same hydraulic...


----------



## leo (Nov 15, 2006)

*Again, fine camera work*

to capture those shots, thanks for sharing them


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 21, 2006)

great photos


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 21, 2006)

Ive been there a few times and your pics make me wnt to go back, SOON!!!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks for sharing, i agree about the tripod. i have a small one that i keep with me at all times. if it is not tall enough to do the trick, i bungee it to a tree or something. thanks again, i love campfire pics !!!


----------



## slimbo (Nov 21, 2006)

Lighting looks fine.  Dont adjust anything.  As for the softness,  use a tripod and use wade's idea about the timer setting.  You would be amazed how easy it is to blur up a pic by pushing the button.  Also I will add, use a STEADY tripod, not the cheapest thing on the market.  Any little breeze or vibration will move some of those walmart tripods.


----------

